# How are todays Harman Kardon 2ch receivers?



## Xboxmastr14 (Nov 2, 2007)

How are today's Harman Kardon receivers? I Had one but the left channel was scratchy as hell! Are their 2 channel receivers still a hot deal for $400? Or are there better products for that price? I know today is a digital world, but I really like the sound of the more analog receivers. I can't stand this Yamaha 5.1 I have right now. I just want a good 2 channel a/b that can take the heat (literally) hooked up as a 2.2 speaker setup.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had a Harman Kardon receiver a couple of years ago and liked it very well. the only reason I went to a Denon was to get the AudysseyXT equalizer in it. Dennis


----------

